# Equivalent Ford/New Holland Tractor



## Pepfoot (Jun 3, 2007)

New to the forum here. I purchased (last June) a refurb'd Shibaura SD-1603 (2WD, 3 CYL, ~19HP). It's been great thus far, but I need to know what the equivalent Ford tractor is so I can get some manuals. I'd appreciate any help from you pros out there! Thanks...


----------



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

If you check tractordata.com, i think that you will see that the sl1603 is a close match to the ford 131o. They don't list an sd1603


----------

